# ADA LED lighting



## George Farmer (27 Apr 2012)

http://www.adana.co.jp/en/sc/news/detail/699







Limited to 30cm and 36cm aquariums. And no doubt relatively expensive. And relatively low power.

But it looks amazing and I want one.


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Apr 2012)

Time to remortgage I think


----------



## Ady34 (27 Apr 2012)

Maybe with ADA taking this direction theyll reduce their other lighting range!! 
Very slick looking though!


----------



## Mortis (27 Apr 2012)

Looks very very slick. What do they mean by undergrowth plants ? Foreground plants or those that are growing in the shade ? From that pic it could be either


----------



## Radik (27 Apr 2012)

All I need is nice acrylic holders like that, the rest can do my own as anybody else relatively cheap


----------



## Gill (17 May 2012)

Sweet Lord they are a Sexy piece of Kit


----------



## Antipofish (17 May 2012)

Hmm, It does look great, I grant you. I love how the images look all sexy and nice.  No power cord shown though !  And then right at the bottom (so people don't complain when they get the unit and say "Hey it doesn't look as nice as in the pic with this ugly power cord"), there is a caveat, saying "*Photo is for image only. This product has a power supply cord on the side."  And I bet its black too !  I bet they don't even make it silver or white. Or even dull grey to go with their dull grey cabinets.   Course, I would be happy to be proved wrong   

Sometimes I love ADA stuff, and sometimes I hate it and just think most of it is just for show and making mega bucks.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (17 May 2012)

Agreed about the power cable. If they wanted, the insulation on the cable could easily be clear plastic.
I'm just wondering what thickness of acrylic a guy I know can cut on his Laser cutter ...


----------



## John Starkey (2 Jun 2012)

This is just what i am looking for,i expect it will be silly money   .


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2012)

$195 in the US.

http://www.adgshop.com/product_p/108-069.htm

If we compare other ADA product prices in the US compared with UK then I would be surprised and disappointed to see these priced much over £200 in the UK.


----------



## Radik (3 Jun 2012)

I would not buy it anyway it is low efficiency LED system 0.4W each. This is trademark of chinese cheap production not renowned company. Any other brand manufacturer will blow them away. With Cree or other high power led you could do it with half wattage to cover 36cm tank. TMC mini 400 would do better job but then yes not looking so fancy.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Jun 2012)

Radik said:
			
		

> I would not buy it anyway it is low efficiency LED system 0.4W each. This is trademark of chinese cheap production not renowned company. Any other brand manufacturer will blow them away. With Cree or other high power led you could do it with half wattage to cover 36cm tank. TMC mini 400 would do better job but then yes not looking so fancy.



Sadly Radik, "fancy" is what seems to sell for some reason.  Its a shame but it seems to be a trend  Personally I think the TMC mini 400 is a great little light.  I have just bought a mini 500 with bracket for my nano   But fancy is as fancy does  It seems its the same in the filter world ! You only have to look at the Fluval G6 to know that.  A "fancy" looking filter (assuming you don't look at the corrupted display screen when not illuminated, and which Hagen management tell me is "perfectly normal" for their £350 flagship filter, LMAO), but which seems to be having more than its fair share of issues lately.  I know I was not impressed.  It did the job, and looked nicer than my current Eheim 2078, but the Eheim is a far superior filter, IMHO.  Even the JBL Cristalprofi's seem to be more capable of continuous flow than the Hagen.  In the same way, I agree with you about lighting.  A more powerful lamp that doesn't look quite so fancy will do the job a lot better.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jun 2012)

off topic, but when i saw the fluval for the first time, and was explained the wonderful things it does i thought....Nope! not for me.

Eheim all the way.or JBL on a budget.

On topic, the oly LED i'd buy is the radeon unit shopwn to me by Jeremy Gay. Awesome thing indeed!!!!!


----------



## Radik (3 Jun 2012)

You mean Radion from Ecotech? Not Radeon from Ati ye?  Yes that's insane spec LED but only for big tanks.


----------



## somethingfishy (3 Jun 2012)




----------



## Antipofish (3 Jun 2012)

The Ecotech machine is an amazing piece of kit, but I dont think its necessarily for big tanks.  It only has a spread of 2' x 2' so would be fine for quite a small planted tank too


----------



## sanj (3 Jun 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> On topic, the oly LED i'd buy is the radeon unit shopwn to me by Jeremy Gay. Awesome thing indeed!!!!!



Every time I see that thing it reminds me of a video cassette... well intially.

I think if anyone is going to go big bucks for an led you really need to do your homework. Personally I went for a PacificSun led unit, like the Radion geared towards the Reef keeping market, but I was able to request a freshwater appropriate spec. I bought this before Radion came out. Ecotech are certainly a good make going by their pumps.


----------



## Antipofish (3 Jun 2012)

sanj said:
			
		

> Mark Evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Sanj, I reckon your one, the Radion and the AI sol are all good units.  I have seen the Radion up close and personal at the same time Jeremy showed it to Mark.  Its truly impressive.  But as George said a couple of times now, he had to cut out the Royal blue and throttle back the regular blue to about 20% to achieve the spectrum he found pleasing.  Of course, thats not a bad thing.  Being able to adjust the LEDs to any spectrum you want is a fantastic option.  And if you move from planted to marine or vice versa it makes the Radion a very flexible (if not expensive) option.


----------



## Emyr (30 Jul 2012)

Over £200 for a nice piece of cut clear perspex and aluminum with an LED strip is utterly ridiculous however nice it is. I will still consider buying it for my 30cm cube when it comes to the UK though as its stunning and by far the best looking and possibly functional LED.


----------



## HarryRobinson (30 Jul 2012)

Here's my setup: 2x 12w Cree White led bulbs 36cm tank 


IMG_0119 by Harry.R, on Flickr

The bulbs in the photo have been replaced but you get the idea, £9.99 for the fitting, £15 for two bulbs. £25 is alot more reasonable than £200


----------



## plantbrain (31 Jul 2012)

Harry, you could add 3-4 of those and be well within high lighting levels.

I've found poor spread on larger tanks and poor red colors from LED's, they work good on Reefs, but I've not seen the same for planted tanks.

At least not yet. 

I think AFA has some of the ADA lights, I'll go see.


----------

